# What is the most important letter if the coffee alphabet?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was thinking about this yesterday, and came to the conclusion, that is is V. Why, well, we have the Verona, Vesuvius, Veloce and Versalab.

Is there a more powerful letter?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

C - coffee all above is pointless without it


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

It's neither of those two, it's E

For enjoy! For everything else is pointless if it's not enjoyed!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday, and came to the conclusion, that is is V. Why, well, we have the Verona, Vesuvius, Veloce and Versalab.
> 
> Is there a more powerful letter?


All about the machinz..not the beanz.....?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James811 said:


> It's neither of those two, it's E
> 
> For enjoy! For everything else is pointless if it's not enjoyed!


Can't enjoy coffee without the coffee ....









Perhaps it should be F for the farmers who grow it ....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

M = Money

An unfortunate fact of the coffee hobby.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This thread sounds like a marketing brainstorming meeting.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> M = Money
> 
> An unfortunate fact of the coffee hobby.


Couldn't disagree more you can get into brewed coffee for around £50.

For me it's probably

D - Determination to do something better and the results will come

Or

E - Enthusiasm both are pretty essential ingredients.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

£15 even. £10 blade grinder and a filter cone.

Law of diminishing returns applies massively, but of course like anything to do with taste, if you've tasted something really good then anything else just leaves a bit of a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How about widening the debate and including letters of the alphabet which have contributed nothing to the coffee scene. shall I start, tongue in cheek with "S"......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> How about widening the debate and including letters of the alphabet which have contributed nothing to the coffee scene. shall I start, tongue in cheek with "S"......


Spaziale.....???


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spaziale.....???


that would be LS....come on boots, you are just dying to say the S word


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> that would be LS....come on boots, you are just dying to say the S word


Slayer ...Synesso ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting closer all the time.......lets switch direction as I do not want charlie to raise his blood pressure any more. How about Mr Boots putting up a letter of his own choice and then we reply with an answer and a rationale...as whacky or sensible as you like

Over to you boots


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Spectrum?

........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm

How about B ?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

E - Espresso coffEE pour ovER, it's in everything!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"I" for input. Whatever coffee, or machine, or manual brewer you have, what *you* do directly affects the output.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think that there are actually four letters: WFCA (Who F***ing Cares Anyway)! Perhaps I am becoming a tad cynical in my dotage!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I think that there are actually four letters: WFCA (Who F***ing Cares Anyway)! Perhaps I am becoming a tad cynical in my dotage!


Mr Bonday ......having a bad day ......?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavidBondy said:


> I think that there are actually four letters: WFCA (Who F***ing Cares Anyway)! Perhaps I am becoming a tad cynical in my dotage!


You and me both David, except I'm just old before my time.

When I read the title of this thread I thought it must allude to something else, as I had never even thought of the 'coffee alphabet' let alone the most important letter of it. It genuinely reminds me of the monotonous trainign session for some large corp restaurants I have worked for where they desperately try to fit a training programme around a word mildly relating to their business model.

edit: its at this point self awareness kicks in and one realises they should follow their own advice and but out of threads they don't find interesting.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mr Bonday ......having a bad day ......?


No. A totally normal one!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CallumT said:


> Couldn't disagree more you can get into brewed coffee for around £50.


Says the man with the Londinum 1, EK43, HG1 and Robur....hahahaha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Says the man with the Londinum 1, EK43, HG1 and Robur....hahahaha


Worked hard to get them all though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Says the man with the Londinum 1, EK43, HG1 and Robur....hahahaha


Says the man with lots of review machines


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Says the man with the Londinum 1, EK43, HG1 and Robur....hahahaha


you don't need any of those for tasty filter coffee, lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> "I" for input. Whatever coffee, or machine, or manual brewer you have, what *you* do directly affects the output.


logic sequence :

1. Do you exist?

2. If 'yes' , see step 5.

3. If 'no', how are you reading this then?

4. 'actually I do exist' - see step 5

5. Now you can make coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

James811 said:


> It's neither of those two, it's E
> 
> For enjoy! For everything else is pointless if it's not enjoyed!


I'm with the E's for many reasons..... but the main one is Coffee without the E's is just a Coff! Which is bad









Wasn't this an episode of Words and Pictures?....where's Wordy when you need him?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

N for Noah surely?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

E beats N on the coffee Alphabet

Imagine Coffee and Cake without the E......= Coff and Cak!

People die in the tropics from Coff and Cak!!!!....... I rest my case


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> E beats N on the coffee Alphabet
> 
> Imagine Coffee and Cake without the E......= Coff and Cak!
> 
> People die in the tropics from Coff and Cak!!!!....... I rest my case


True, but can you imagine coffee and cake with noah?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Says the man with lots of review machines


No I don't have lots. I only have 3 dual boiler machines now....and just 1 grinder. Plus 2 roasters , cos I sold one. So really I am light on coffee paraphenalia. Aaaan I also got 2 funny chinese roaster things, I must take to the tip when I get a moment or use in a mini project.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> No I don't have lots. I only have 3 dual boiler machines now....and just 1 grinder. Plus 2 roasters , cos I sold one. So really I am light on coffee paraphenalia. Aaaan I also got 2 funny chinese roaster things, I must take to the tip when I get a moment or use in a mini project.


Bear me in mind if you need to reduce any of your DB machines Dave


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Call me pedantic but given the title of this thread



> What is the most important letter* if* the coffee alphabet?


I would guess neither:

*n **- to make the word "in"*

*
*nor

*o **- to make the word "of"*

*
*


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Its 17 ! surely mr boots this has got to be N.......... ?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe it's C as without it you sound a bit odd..... I use my assi to pour an offee, I like it with pefet rema and a nie dark olour. I want to upgrade to a fraino herub soon, it seems a bit more lassy than the assi and steaming is a bit less lumsy. The assi lacks the steam power and the miro foam doesn't quite have the texture. I also need to upgrade my asaso I-steel which I chose over an M2 or ranilio roky. Maybe something like an unhil or aap, I could also decide on the anfim aimano of ourse. An you imagine how racking my ool latte art would be! Offee would not be the same without the letter beause well without it, it's just a load of rap. Ock, just stubbed my toe on the kithen upboard.


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

It´s L for LOVE .... love Coffee


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

seeq said:


> Maybe it's C as without it you sound a bit odd..... I use my assi to pour an offee, I like it with pefet rema and a nie dark olour. I want to upgrade to a fraino herub soon, it seems a bit more lassy than the assi and steaming is a bit less lumsy. The assi *lacks* the steam power and the miro foam doesn't quite have the texture. I also need to upgrade my asaso I-steel which I *chose* over an M2 or ranilio roky. Maybe something like an unhil or aap, I could also *decide* on the anfim aimano of ourse. An you imagine how *racking* my ool latte art would be! Offee would not be the same without the letter beause well without it, it's just a load of rap. *Ock*, just stubbed my toe on the kithen upboard.


Nice attempt - but *FAIL *


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What kind of unt would bother to point that out?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> What kind of unt would bother to point that out?


An OD sort of unt of ourse!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> What kind of unt would bother to point that out?


That is pure class...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Drewster said:


> Nice attempt - but *FAIL *


I don't think I did too badly oncidering I'm on an iPad with auto orrect!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

seeq said:


> I don't think I did too badly oncidering I'm on an iPad with auto orrect!


Not bad at all except, shouldn't "assi" actually be "lassi" or are we now venturing into Indian drinks?

Reminds me of an old Monty Python sketch about the man who couldn't say the letter "c" but when he was advised to use the letter "k" instead, he described himself as a bunt!


----------

